# safety mode



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i cranked up the goat and got a song. the display said safty mode reduced performance. and i c the engine light on. what does this mean. any one have this problem b4. i have 7500 miles on her :willy: could it be the pedal sensor that i keep hearing about in the 05's? waiting on my salesman to call some people to see what needs to be done. (service is closed already and may be closed on monday to :willy: ) i will keep u peeps informed as it unfolds


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

You have the same problem I had.

I have a 2005 GTO - it's a problem with the pedal sensor. You will have to take it into get the sensor replaced. 

I would get that display every now and again. I could disconnect the battery and clear it, and it would be fine. But, after a while, it would happen more and more often.

The good thing is that the part was here locally and my dealership replaced it in one day.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

after about 4 turns of the key, the engine light went off. and i have all 400 ponies back


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I had the safety mode / reduced performance thing happen to me twice, once around 300 miles, then the computer had to be replaced, and again at 650 miles, then the throttle body had to be replaced, got almost 2600 miles now, and she's been running great...now.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> I had the safety mode / reduced performance thing happen to me twice, once around 300 miles, then the computer had to be replaced, and again at 650 miles, then the throttle body had to be replaced, got almost 2600 miles now, and she's been running great...now.


well i hope its over for me


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

Had this issue...Dealer completely replaced gas pedal assembly, not just sensor and reworked computer....In-Out same day.... Good Luck :cheers


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Are 6 spd owners susceptible to this issue?


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes - it has nothing to do with the transmission.

Also, I was able to make it stop by re-starting the car a couple times. this does NOT solve the problem. Make sure and take it to the dealer and get it fixed.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> Yes - it has nothing to do with the transmission.
> 
> Also, I was able to make it stop by re-starting the car a couple times. this does NOT solve the problem. Make sure and take it to the dealer and get it fixed.


i will take it to them i hope the light come back on so they can read some codes and fix it.on wednesday i will pick up my new 06 pontic sv6 that i won for playing the onstar hotbutton game arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i drove the goat today and seems to be no problem. like it was just my mind playing tricks on me.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i will take it to them i hope the light come back on so they can read some codes and fix it.on wednesday i will pick up my new 06 pontic sv6 that i won for playing the onstar hotbutton game arty:


The light doesn't have to be on for them to pull codes - it's stored in the ECM. 

When mine was fixed and diagnosed, the light was not on (it drove there like normal).


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> The light doesn't have to be on for them to pull codes - it's stored in the ECM.
> 
> When mine was fixed and diagnosed, the light was not on (it drove there like normal).


ooooooooooo i see. well they will have to look at it then. thx for the info


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

well the dealership called and said the gas padel will have to be replace. they should get in about 2 weeks :willy: you guys sure know ur stuff. i need my goat!!!


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Ive had continuous problems with my pedal sensor, I believe theyve replaced it a couple of times and then they replaced the ecm. I am currently dealing with Pontiac's Customer Dis-Service in the attempt to resell it to them. Rome wasnt built in a day...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

well here we go again. my goat went into saftey mode 3 times 2nigth :willy: what ever am i going to do ?


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

please, keep us informed on how they handle it with you. Id love to know.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Picked up the goat from the dealer after they replaced the gas padel and sensor. so far i drove 4 miles no problem. tomorrow i will take a trip to selma al (135 miles) so i will check it out. i dont want safety mode no more. beep beep beep beep beep beep beep


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

My sensor went out last night. I've got a Grand Prix for a few days now cause there was no way I was gonna drive in limp-mode. The dealer called this morning and told me they found 1, but if they weren't the first to attempt ordering it, it could be weeks on backorder....  

Is there any recourse I can take if the repair takes over a certain amount of time? I realize I have a loaner, but I'm making a payment for a GTO.... So far the dealership's been very nice.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> My sensor went out last night. I've got a Grand Prix for a few days now cause there was no way I was gonna drive in limp-mode. The dealer called this morning and told me they found 1, but if they weren't the first to attempt ordering it, it could be weeks on backorder....
> 
> Is there any recourse I can take if the repair takes over a certain amount of time? I realize I have a loaner, but I'm making a payment for a GTO.... So far the dealership's been very nice.


keep all your invoice and give them time. it took them 2 weeks to get my pedal in.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*Pedal Sensor*



EEZ GOAT said:


> keep all your invoice and give them time. it took them 2 weeks to get my pedal in.


You'd think that with so many of these things going bad, GTO dealers would be a little proactive and order a few to have on hand....But that's probably against most dealers' ethics, I guess! :confused


----------

